

The Rip-Off Express - CrazedGeek
http://panic.com/extras/ripoff/

======
tptacek
It really does need to become a meme, working that truck into otherwise
original web designs. Like that scream you hear on every movie soundtrack.

~~~
timmorgan
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelm_scream>

------
olivercameron
Panic produce some amazing content, The True Story of Audion is my favorite:
<http://panic.com/extras/audionstory>

------
magicofpi
It's nice that they're so good-natured about it. That gallery of photos, and
the commentary, is hilarious.

And how did the Transmit icon get on a German... adult store?

~~~
alexqgb
via FTP.

------
wmf
That jolly roger truck looks like the perfect icon for a BitTorrent client.

------
FirstHopSystems
This needs a Fark.com photoshop contest: Where else has this little truck
been?

------
jbverschoor
Have you ever seen the BeOS people icon?

[http://www.softicons.com/free-icons/system-icons/beos-
icons-...](http://www.softicons.com/free-icons/system-icons/beos-icons-by-
studiotwentyeight/beos-people-icon)

It has been ripped MANY MANY times

------
mapster
I confess, using that truck on a new site has been on my to do list!

------
benguild
Shocking.

------
sliverstorm
Maybe Carmen Sandiego is driving.

Perhaps with Waldo as navigator?

